# RF24-105 lens barrel play



## LesC (Dec 30, 2019)

My RF24-105 lens barrel seems to have a little 'play' in it ... If you shake the camera/lens you can hear a little knocking sound & can feel the lens barrel moving. It's only slight - you can't really see any movement - maybe 0.5mm and it doesn't affect the IQ which is excellent.

I also have the RF15-35 which is rock solid & has no play whatsoever - but then the barrel only extends a small amount & it was more than twice as expensive.

Anyone else have the same with their RF24-105? I know I could get it checked by Canon but I'm sure they'd say it was 'within tolerances' or it would come back worse!


----------



## YuengLinger (Dec 30, 2019)

Mine too, slightly. Roughly the same as my old ef version, to my recollection.


----------



## Del Paso (Dec 30, 2019)

LesC said:


> My RF24-105 lens barrel seems to have a little 'play' in it ... If you shake the camera/lens you can hear a little knocking sound & can feel the lens barrel moving. It's only slight - you can't really see any movement - maybe 0.5mm and it doesn't affect the IQ which is excellent.
> 
> I also have the RF15-35 which is rock solid & has no play whatsoever - but then the barrel only extends a small amount & it was more than twice as expensive.
> 
> Anyone else have the same with their RF24-105? I know I could get it checked by Canon but I'm sure they'd say it was 'within tolerances' or it would come back worse!


Mine too, it's absolutely normal, in my opinion.
Fully extended zooms have often some play, a little less when not extended.


----------



## JPAZ (Dec 31, 2019)

A little "wiggle" in mine. No detectable issue with IQ or function. Maybe normal for this lens?


----------



## Jethro (Dec 31, 2019)

The knocking noise is a little more worrying. A little play is pretty normal for extending lenses - but I'd do something if the rattle gets any worse.


----------



## LesC (Jan 1, 2020)

Jethro said:


> The knocking noise is a little more worrying. A little play is pretty normal for extending lenses - but I'd do something if the rattle gets any worse.



"Slight knocking sound" may not have been the best way to describe it  What I was trying to convey was that if I shake the camera (or sometimes just walking along with it) you can feel the lens barrel move from side to side - it is only by a very small amount. I'd only hear the movement in a very quiet room, not outside. I've certainly had worse with non-L lenses. Will monitor & see how it goes but at present I'm sure Canon would say it's fine...


----------



## jd7 (Jan 2, 2020)

LesC said:


> "Slight knocking sound" may not have been the best way to describe it  What I was trying to convey was that if I shake the camera (or sometimes just walking along with it) you can feel the lens barrel move from side to side - it is only by a very small amount. I'd only hear the movement in a very quiet room, not outside. I've certainly had worse with non-L lenses. Will monitor & see how it goes but at present I'm sure Canon would say it's fine...


I may be wrong about this, but I'm wondering if the IS system might be the cause. With the lens connected to the camera and the camera turned on, turn off the IS. See if that changes anything. I'd be interested to know if it does.

Another thing - does turning on the lens lock make any difference?


----------



## LesC (Jan 2, 2020)

jd7 said:


> I may be wrong about this, but I'm wondering if the IS system might be the cause. With the lens connected to the camera and the camera turned on, turn off the IS. See if that changes anything. I'd be interested to know if it does.
> 
> Another thing - does turning on the lens lock make any difference?



I think it's purely a mechanical thing - even with camera turned off you notice the barrel movement. Turing on lens lock makes no difference either...


----------



## jd7 (Jan 2, 2020)

LesC said:


> I think it's purely a mechanical thing - even with camera turned off you notice the barrel movement. Turing on lens lock makes no difference either...


Fair enough. Sometimes I wonder if I can feel the IS elements moving in my 70-200, but I’m never sure if I’m just imagining it.


----------



## Alowan (Jan 6, 2020)

jd7 said:


> Fair enough. Sometimes I wonder if I can feel the IS elements moving in my 70-200, but I’m never sure if I’m just imagining it.


I feel the wiggle in my 24-105 too and I can see a wiggle in my 70-200 (I am semicertain it is the IS but actually just posted about this in a seperate thread ) 

My canon shop said the "wiggle" feel in the 24-105 is normal and is due to the IS. (Still uncertain about the 70-200.


----------

